
Why did the golden age of the Simpsons end? - fanf2
http://nathancunn.com/2018-10-21-simpsons-writers/
======
helpfulcorn
I can't pinpoint it personally when exactly it ended, I enjoy some episodes
into season 12, but I can tell you that two jokes on the show told me the
writers have either gotten dumber or think we're dumber:

1) In some episode Smithers catches on fire, he rolls around on the ground
saying "I'm flaming" and Mr Burns breaks the fourth wall and makes a goofy
face like "he's gay, of course". Ugh.

2) Bart makes a reference to Bart Jr, making you think he's referring to his
undercarriage only to find out it's a frog in his pocket. Not a great joke but
what make it really, really terrible is the frog hopping out and ribbitting "I
thought he was talking about his penis". Yeah, thanks for that pointless
addition.

That kind of stuff, the utter need to explain jokes and treat viewers like
they're morons. I don't tend to watch anything beyond season 12 because
there's just so many landmines of explaining jokes and terrible writing like
they just didn't care anymore.

As an aside: I get so many emails from Quora with vague questions like this
just for answering a few Simpsons questions a long time ago. It's astonishing
how many people can ask when/what was the best era of the Simpsons and
when/why did things go wrong. Those questions must be on there hundreds of
times.

------
qubax
Basically when the quality of writers declined and when everyone was going
through the motions for money. It got old, stale and boring.

